# Ultimate Dubs



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Popped over to Telford to the UD 2011 show yesterday. Got a few snaps although the lighting played havoc with the point and shoot i have... just slapped it into auto and fired away :thumb:
































































Rest can be found here
http://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa288/n_d_fox/

Thanks, Nige


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Seen far too many pics from there last few hours :lol: 

Seems its become Ultimate Rotiform show tbh.....

Some cool cars there though!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

great shots, not allowing access to the album?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> great shots, not allowing access to the album?


I've edited the link...

Oh and thanks for the bottle of Z7 yesterday :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Seems its become Ultimate Rotiform show tbh.....
> 
> Some cool cars there though!


Yeah, the Rotiform / G-Werks "section" was probably the biggest and i lost count of the amount of cars running BLQ's but overall it was a cool show. BMW X5 wheels seem to be the next big thing, spotted half a dozen different cars on them out in the carpark / club area.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> I've edited the link...
> 
> Oh and thanks for the bottle of Z7 yesterday :thumb:


No problem, it's still asking for a password? :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great pics....

Is it just me or are the rear tyres on the MK1 Golf almost bald....?

Why spend all that money getting a car to look great then not have the basics such as tyres sorted....:wall:_


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> No problem, it's still asking for a password? :thumb:


Try it now... 

Helps if you make the album public i suppose 



Paulo said:


> _Great pics....
> 
> Is it just me or are the rear tyres on the MK1 Golf almost bald....?
> 
> Why spend all that money getting a car to look great then not have the basics such as tyres sorted....:wall:_


I've had a look at the original pic i took... the wheel is a bit blurred but there is tread on that rear tyre. Not a huge amount but it would pass :thumb:


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not a huge VW fan, but there were some really cool cars in there! Thanks for sharing!


----------

